# Horse rocking backwards in field



## Horsekaren (1 December 2017)

My horse has been seen rocking backwards every now and again in then field.
It's like he is dozey and then as he drifts off he loses balance and falls backwards. 
I caught him doing it today and he had alwmost rockee back so far his front legs were stretched right out and he looked as though he was about to fall over. I shouted and he perked up.
Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## ycbm (1 December 2017)

He is probably either sleep deprived or narcoleptic.

Is there any reason why he should be unable to sleep?  Arthritis can do it, I believe.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (1 December 2017)

My youngster was trying to walk backwards in the field when he had choke/colic, vet thought he was trying to stretch out a painful gut?


----------



## Leo Walker (1 December 2017)

Hes difficult to ride, grumpy to handle and doing all manner of odd things. He really does need a proper vet work up. If he was mine I wouldnt be riding him until that was done.


----------



## Horsekaren (1 December 2017)

He is yawning a lot lately but don't sure why he wouldn't be sleeping  he never had lied down much. He is muzzled in the day so unless he is making sure he fills his belly with hay all night to make up for the lake of grass :/ I assumed he would sleep in the day  

No signs of arthritis as far as I can see.
I did wonder about ulcers , could this be him stretching his guts? 

Awful to see  non of the other horses do at the yard do this


----------



## Horsekaren (1 December 2017)

The vet has been and checked him over -
Advised he had a mild respatory infection which now seems to have cleared.
I feel like I'm being a hypocondriac just worrying all the time. 




Leo Walker said:



			Hes difficult to ride, grumpy to handle and doing all manner of odd things. He really does need a proper vet work up. If he was mine I wouldnt be riding him until that was done.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			The vet has been and checked him over -
Advised he had a mild respatory infection which now seems to have cleared.
I feel like I'm being a hypocondriac just worrying all the time.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know he had a mild respiratory infection and how do you know it has cleared.


----------



## Arzada (1 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			He is yawning a lot lately but don't sure why he wouldn't be sleeping  he never had lied down much. He is muzzled in the day so unless he is making sure he fills his belly with hay all night to make up for the lake of grass :/ I assumed he would sleep in the day 

Click to expand...

How many other horses is he turned out with? Horses sleep while standing as well as when lying down. Do any of the other horses lie down? Do they share the standing on watch so to speak while others are lying down? A useful short article is at https://www.thespruce.com/learn-how-all-horses-sleep-1887328


----------



## Leo Walker (1 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			The vet has been and checked him over -
Advised he had a mild respatory infection which now seems to have cleared.
I feel like I'm being a hypocondriac just worrying all the time.
		
Click to expand...

They need to come back. A quick check hasnt resolved anything. He needs a proper work up. The horse is screaming at you that there is something wrong. What happened to getting him scoped for ulcers?


----------



## twiggy2 (1 December 2017)

I have not read any other threads about this horse but rocking back and laying down a lot shout laminitis to me


----------



## nikicb (1 December 2017)

Yawning is a recognised sign of pain in horses, and quite often abdominal.  If he were mine, I would get a different vet out to check him.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (1 December 2017)

I call troll.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			My horse has been seen rocking backwards every now and again in then field.
It's like he is dozey and then as he drifts off he loses balance and falls backwards. 
I caught him doing it today and he had alwmost rockee back so far his front legs were stretched right out and he looked as though he was about to fall over. I shouted and he perked up.
Has anyone else come across this?
		
Click to expand...


You really need to get the vet to check him before you ride this horse again.  Be careful when leading him  and don't lunge until he has been checked.  There is a pictur buildin gup of a troubled horse.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 December 2017)

twiggy2 said:



			I have not read any other threads about this horse but rocking back and laying down a lot shout laminitis to me
		
Click to expand...

I have seen them rocking backwards with laminitis as well


----------



## Fun Times (1 December 2017)

My little gelding did this when he got very old. It was as though he was asleep standing up but the balance mechanism that stopped him falling over wasn't working properly. He would sort of slow motion rock his weight backwards like a dog going to sit, then "catch" himself, wake up and stand up straight and start grazing normally. Is.this what your horse is doing OP?


----------



## JFTDWS (1 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			No signs of arthritis as far as I can see.
		
Click to expand...

Well how he was acting under saddle could well be a sign of discomfort - whether arthritic, gastric or anything else.  But this is screaming that something isn't right, and therefore you need appropriate expert input.  And that's not a "quick look" or anything like it.


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 December 2017)

I think your pony needs a vet.


----------



## Sparemare (2 December 2017)

If your vet doesn&#8217;t take your concerns seriously you should try another vet.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (2 December 2017)

VET


----------



## DabDab (2 December 2017)

Well gastric issues result in excessive yawning, strange stances, strange reactions to a rider's leg aid, irritability when tacking up.......in short, I would bet an awful lot of money that your horse has some kind of gastric issue. This stance in the field sounds very much like he is having mild colic episodes


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (2 December 2017)

*If* it turns out to be nothing more than tiredness (I agree with the others he needs a vet), then it could be he's not sleeping in the field properly because he doesn't want to lay down on wet muddy ground, so try part stabling him, perhaps a for few hours during the day when he would usually be muzzled anyway, so no hay in the stable.


----------



## Cecile (2 December 2017)

I wouldn't hesitate in asking the vet to run FBC and liver function test
Excessive yawning can be a classic symptom of the liver not up to par, I would rule that out


----------



## southerncomfort (2 December 2017)

My old pony did this when she was having mild colic episodes.  I have also seen horses with laminitis do this.  Either way, please call your vet back out because this is not normal behaviour and needs checking urgently.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 December 2017)

Yawning is a classic response in horses .
Ill health in horse due to R.E.M. sleep deprivation is now common the vet ssee it regularly now .
Laminitis often shows as rocking back as the horse attempts to relieve  pressure on its fore feet .
Ulcery horses sometimes rock back as well .


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 December 2017)

nikicb said:



			Yawning is a recognised sign of pain in horses, and quite often abdominal.  If he were mine, I would get a different vet out to check him.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was going to say. Horses don't generally yawn out of tiredness like humans. When our horse was ill in spring it was one of the things the vet questioned, the fact that he was yawning a lot.


----------



## Templebar (2 December 2017)

I have just posted in your other thread in case you don't see it there.


----------



## Amymay (2 December 2017)

This horse obviously has something quite serious going on (reference your other post). Time to get your vet back out - next week.


----------



## Cecile (2 December 2017)

amymay said:



			This horse obviously has something quite serious going on (reference your other post). Time to get your vet back out - next week.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this ^^
Write all the symptoms down however stupid they may sound and thrash it out with your vet, I haven't read your other post but horses generally try hard to tell us when not feeling 100% and sometimes all it needs is to watch very carefully


----------



## leggs (2 December 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Yawning is a classic response in horses .
Ill health in horse due to R.E.M. sleep deprivation is now common the vet ssee it regularly now .
Laminitis often shows as rocking back as the horse attempts to relieve  pressure on its fore feet .
Ulcery horses sometimes rock back as well .
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this, my horse refused to lay down when she had ulcers causing her to rock back and forth when sleepy and eventually falling over every 2 weeks, they need REMsleep.


----------



## Flora (3 December 2017)

Having had the misfortune to have had 2 narcoleptic horses, it definitely sounds like narcolepsy.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (3 December 2017)

Get a good vet, could be anything mentioned above, but I've also seen similar behaviour in a horse developing wobblers. He relied heavily on eyesight and being sharply awake to keep his balance, if he dozed off he'd rock and fall over, also had laminitis the poor thing  no words for his owners!


----------



## cornbrodolly (3 December 2017)

When my old cob started yawning a lot, vet immediately said 'Heart', and sure enough there was hardly a heartbeat there when the stethescope [sp.]was put on.
This horse sounds to be in a fairly bad way - a really good VET immediately is required.


----------



## Antw23uk (4 December 2017)

I always thought it would be quiet nice to come back as a horse in my next life ... But I've changed my mind just in case i come back as the OP's next horse!


----------



## nikicb (4 December 2017)

Any update OP?  x


----------



## Horsekaren (4 December 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			I always thought it would be quiet nice to come back as a horse in my next life ... But I've changed my mind just in case i come back as the OP's next horse!
		
Click to expand...

Wow .... nice... 
How awful to be a horse that is sooo loved,cared for and has a owner trying to get to grips with what is wrong with him, calling the vets out, keeping a close watch on them and paying a bloody fortune to try and get to the bottom of it! 

I don't think you need to worry about coming back as my horse .... maybe worry about coming back a poor neglected horse tied to pole somewhere starving/ being beaten and waiting to die.... 

What is the point of your comment....


----------



## Wagtail (4 December 2017)

What's the plan, OP?


----------



## Horsekaren (4 December 2017)

A small update on the rocking, it has stopped out in the field. Whilst my horse was rocking he was muzzled. I watched him all morning as did other people on the yard and with his muzzle on he couldn't eat as since the frost the grass has got to short. I removed the muzzle and he is happily grazing, wondering around and standing normally. 

Since the vet has come out and treated his cough his mood has improved, his cough has stopped and he seems much happier. He is still girthy but i have been in touch with the previous owner who said he also use to be slightly girthy. 

As for the yawning he yawns when i come to bring him in, i am aware this could be a sign of pain but it is also a sign that a horse is relaxed. it may be that he relaxes when he knows its his turn to come in. 

Back to his wobbling, he has done this a few times in the past, usually when he is brought in after a day on good grass (i have posted about this before, hence the muzzle)  To me it seems he may not be getting enough sleep, he has a lovely big bed which he lies on probably once a week (brought in every night) and he doesn't really lay down in the field.... this could be pain related or it may even be because he had to work a lot harder to eat with the muzzle on ... or could be something else entirely I have caught it on video and will show the vet.
I did wonder about narcolepsy but when you call for his attention he wakes up and snaps out of it. 

He has been ridden lightly over the weekend and was lovely, he has been free schooled and seemed to enjoy him self.  

As i said i have the Vet coming back out and will discuss more about ulcers but on first check i was advised it was unlikely. 

Please rest assured i am doing everything i can to find out whats going on with my lovely horse. As all my previous posts i am new to ownership so the tiniest little bit of odd behavior i instantly think omg he is dying and worry myself senseless. I know i come and post here a lot but its simply to hear other peoples opinions. I am not alone and have a lovely bunch of people at my yard who are constantly telling me he is fine and not to worry but i dont want to miss anything or ignore anything and it turn out to be something. 

I simply post on here in the hope someone has had experience with the things i am posting about which people on my yard may not have seen before.

Appreciate all of the helpful advise, and as for the nasty comments what can i say, i'm trying my best


----------



## Horsekaren (4 December 2017)

Wagtail said:



			What's the plan, OP?
		
Click to expand...

I have just posted, a lot of waffle but the plan is to keep an eye on him now the muzzle has been removed. Vet is booked for Monday but if anything changes this will be brought forward. 
I am in two minds about scoping as i want it done but only if i am advised to by a vet. I am going to discuss this in detail with the vet again. I don't want to put him and myself through an ordeal if it is just me being overly worried.


----------



## emfen1305 (4 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			As i said i have the Vet coming back out and will discuss more about ulcers but on first check i was advised it was unlikely.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have insurance? If so I would book in for a scope for ulcers. After being advised my horse was "definitely not an ulcer candidate and highly unlikely we would find anything" and only showing minimal symptoms, he was found to have grade 4 bleeding ulcers all over the squamous region of his stomach. Always good to rule them out before they start causing other problems, that is if they aren't being caused by other issues!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (4 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			Whilst my horse was rocking he was muzzled. I watched him all morning as did other people on the yard and with his muzzle on he couldn't eat as since the frost the grass has got to short. I removed the muzzle and he is happily grazing, wondering around and standing normally. 

He is still girthy but i have been in touch with the previous owner who said he also use to be slightly girthy. 

Back to his wobbling, he has done this a few times in the past, usually when he is brought in after a day on good grass  [............] To me it seems he may not be getting enough sleep, he has a lovely big bed which he lies on probably once a week (brought in every night) and he doesn't really lay down in the field....
		
Click to expand...

The 1st 3 point to the possibility of ulcers.  The not laying down sleeping is unnatural, he should lie down to sleep every day.  I've no idea if not lying down could also be a sign of ulcers.


----------



## Ceriann (4 December 2017)

You may be doing this already but keep notes of anything unusual - dates, times, brief summary of concern.  It helps you be more objective when you look back, especially with a vet.  Totally different point but my new mare was lame when first shod by my farrier.  Every time vet came she was sound but I knew she wasn't right do had written down exact issues and taken videos.


----------



## Cecile (4 December 2017)

I hope your vet has some answers for you when he comes, horses are sent to us to drive us nuts sometimes 

I have never used a muzzle on any of mine, are horses/ponies able to have a good yawn or wide mouth open session <like they do when they eat something which is not to their liking >when wearing a muzzle or are they quite restrictive in that area?


----------



## Horsekaren (7 December 2017)

Update- Vet has been sent a video or my horse rocking in the field, advised that from appearance he seems be dozing off and losing balance (this is usual but common), advised to look for signs of lami but no signs what so ever, vet also said unlikely as they don't just rock back for a second and wake up but will be checked properly on Monday by vet.

I did swap him to pellets about 3 weeks ago and he hasn't been lying down in his bed much (never has despite having a huge deep bed always) but in 3 weeks i only noticed bedding on him once and he never lays in the field. i have added chippings back to his bed  and making it even deeper and he has lied down two consecutive nights. 

Mood has improved greatly, no faces what so ever. He still isn't happy with girth (never has been) and occasionally doesn't like back belly rug strap other than that all nasty behavior has stopped.

Besides the bed being changed and muzzle taken off he has now been off his antibiotics for respiratory infection for 4 days in which the mood has lifted... probably coincidence.  Final change has been to give him his feed right away once he has been brought in, old routine was to groom, pick feet, change rugs ect before. This seems to have also helped. 

He seems so much happier almost back to his normal self, none the less the vet is giving him a full check over on Monday, he will be having a Succeed test to see if there is any kind on indication that there is any type of irritation in his stomach or hind gut. Has anyone ever had one of these? Was it pretty accurate? if this is positive further action will be taken ie scope ect. If vet finds nothing i guess i will go back to checking back/ saddle ect .... again  

Many of you commented that i was not listening to my horse but i absolutely am. Its just tricky when sooooo many things have changed in the last month that its hard to know if any of the changes are contributing 

- bedding
-muzzle
-new feild
-split herd
-being worked less 
-stabling over night 
-breakfast feed added to diet so he can have medicine twice
-antibiotics and steroids / mites injections
-damp hay
-weather turned 
-respiratory infection 

Really hoping he keeps improving and look forward to seeing what the vet thinks about it all  (again!) on Monday.


----------



## JillA (7 December 2017)

I wouldn't worry about him not lying down - most mature horses sleep standing up. In fact I knew one who had deformed front legs so couldn't lock them while he was asleep. He was PTS because he couldn't sleep, and didn't lie down for fear of not being able to get up again. As prey animals they don't get the hours of deep sleep we get.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 December 2017)

JillA said:



			I wouldn't worry about him not lying down - most mature horses sleep standing up. In fact I knew one who had deformed front legs so couldn't lock them while he was asleep. He was PTS because he couldn't sleep, and didn't lie down for fear of not being able to get up again. As prey animals they don't get the hours of deep sleep we get.
		
Click to expand...

I thought they had to lay down to get REM sleep-they dont have to do it for long but they do need it.


----------



## BBP (7 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			He seems so much happier almost back to his normal self, none the less the vet is giving him a full check over on Monday, he will be having a Succeed test to see if there is any kind on indication that there is any type of irritation in his stomach or hind gut. Has anyone ever had one of these? Was it pretty accurate? if this is positive further action will be taken ie scope ect. If vet finds nothing i guess i will go back to checking back/ saddle ect .... again 

Click to expand...

My understanding is that the succeed test picks up signs of albumin that can indicate hind gut issues, and haemoglobin that indicates that there is a lesion or condition in the foregut that is actively bleeding.  This would make me think that it will not show up if your horse has ulcers in the stomach that are not bleeding.  So I would say its an excellent thing to do, but if it shows up as negative it does not mean that your horse could not have ulcers, only that the ulcers are not bleeding.  I never tried a succeed test (my vets insisted on scoping) and he did indeed have ulcers that did not look terrible compared to some images I have seen, but that were clearly very painful to him, something I only learned when i saw how much happier he was after they were treated!

I know how hard it can be when something is wrong but you can't figure it out, just keep trying!  In the end for my horse, and for many others im sure, it ended up being a combination of things, sacroiliac injury, hayfever, muscle disease, ulcers, grief and it took a lot of money and a long time to work it all out.  Thankfully he has been going great guns, but just lately whilst he feels great to ride, his eyes seem a little less bright and he is occasionally grinding his teeth an yawning a bit, which he did when he had ulcers, so i'm trying to work out what might be up now.


----------



## scats (7 December 2017)

JillA said:



			I wouldn't worry about him not lying down - most mature horses sleep standing up. In fact I knew one who had deformed front legs so couldn't lock them while he was asleep. He was PTS because he couldn't sleep, and didn't lie down for fear of not being able to get up again. As prey animals they don't get the hours of deep sleep we get.
		
Click to expand...

They do need to lie down to get R.E.M. sleep, which they cannot achieve standing up. If they don't, you will start to see signs of narcolepsy, which may well be what the OP is seeing.


----------



## honetpot (7 December 2017)

I have a yearling and I had just forgotten how much they can sleep. The older ones cat nap stood, some rarely seem to lie down, usually the one that stands watch while the others snooze.
  The yearling has been reported as possibly dead at least twice this year, his field is by the road. He seems able to completely switch off while the others are miles away from him.
  My old pony would lie on a slope to help him get up and I had a bank of straw in the field, which was warm and soft. I had him PTS because he was getting stiffer and I would have hated to find him stuck


----------



## leggs (7 December 2017)

JillA said:



			I wouldn't worry about him not lying down - most mature horses sleep standing up. In fact I knew one who had deformed front legs so couldn't lock them while he was asleep. He was PTS because he couldn't sleep, and didn't lie down for fear of not being able to get up again. As prey animals they don't get the hours of deep sleep we get.
		
Click to expand...

horses most definately do need remsleep, which they don't get if they don't lay down, and...by the now 250 pages on the dutch forum (bokt.nl) I can safely say that 8 out of 10 times the unwillingness to lay down is due to stomach issues.  Put the horse on gastrogard or Abler for 2 weeks and I will put money on it that things will improve.


----------



## Horsekaren (8 December 2017)

leggs said:



			horses most definately do need remsleep, which they don't get if they don't lay down, and...by the now 250 pages on the dutch forum (bokt.nl) I can safely say that 8 out of 10 times the unwillingness to lay down is due to stomach issues.  Put the horse on gastrogard or Abler for 2 weeks and I will put money on it that things will improve.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that is a really helpful bit on info. I am really hoping the Succeed test shows something... not that i wish him to have ulcers but I'm convinced he has something going on in his hind gut. I read somewhere that a scope isn't long enough to get to the hind gut, is this true?   
Has anyone ever had a Succeed test come back positive and been prescribed Gastroguard without a scope? or will that mean insurance wouldn't pay? 
Or a negative Succeed test followed by a scope that showed gut issues /ulcers ect. I understand the Succeed test will only test positive if there is blood, is that common with most ulcer scenarios?


----------



## JillA (8 December 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			I read somewhere that a scope isn't long enough to get to the hind gut, is this true?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is - the large and small intestines are a convoluted length many metres long, no endoscope is going to be able to investigate the length of that. Diagnosis by treatment is the most reliable IMHO, but if you are relying on insurance that could be a problem - ask your vet. 
You could look into alternatives - you need something to reduce the acidity (including a low sugar/starch/cereal diet (sugars turn to acid in the system)), something to line the gut and something to boost the gut bacteria - I used donated human omeprazole with bicarb, micronised linseed plus slippery elm to provide the mucus lining, and live yoghurt for the probiotic. Lots of ideas on here if expensive treatments aren't an option https://equinenutritionnerd.com/201...tions-for-stomach-ulcer-treatment-prevention/


----------



## Horsekaren (8 December 2017)

JillA said:



			Yes, it is - the large and small intestines are a convoluted length many metres long, no endoscope is going to be able to investigate the length of that. Diagnosis by treatment is the most reliable IMHO, but if you are relying on insurance that could be a problem - ask your vet. 
You could look into alternatives - you need something to reduce the acidity (including a low sugar/starch/cereal diet (sugars turn to acid in the system)), something to line the gut and something to boost the gut bacteria - I used donated human omeprazole with bicarb, micronised linseed plus slippery elm to provide the mucus lining, and live yoghurt for the probiotic. Lots of ideas on here if expensive treatments aren't an option https://equinenutritionnerd.com/201...tions-for-stomach-ulcer-treatment-prevention/

Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming. 
I know i am not a vet but i really dont believe he has stomach ulcers, he is fed adlib, turnout 10 hours, small fast fiber and mag diet. If he is girthy, cow kicking, doesnt like being touched from looking at the positioning of the anatomy it has to be hind gut... Just has to be!!! im so sure of it.  I really want him on GG but i want it prescribed and if possible i dont want him to go through the ordeal of being scoped if they aren't going to see them.   If the Succeed test suggests there may be something going on in the stomach also then i want him scoped but if its all in the hind gut then its an unnecessary stress for him. 
I don't want to mess about with trying to medicate and treat the situation without being guided by a vet 




Are there different symptoms for stomach and hid gut ulcers?


----------



## BBP (8 December 2017)

My horses symptoms (scoped and showed ulcers but I also believe had hind gut issue) were ear pinning and trying to halt when asked to trot or canter when schooling, yawning, teeth grinding, anxiety, poor length of stride, generally a bit quiet in himself and pained eyes. The omeprazole stopped the ear pinning, grinding to a halt, yawning, reduced the anxiousness, but he only started to really lengthen his stride and move freely once I fed him equisure which is why I think he had hind gut acidity issues too.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 December 2017)

Gastroguard doesnt treat hindgut issues. It can make them worse or in fact cause them in the first place! Girthy, cow kicking and not wanting to be touched are classic ulcer symptoms. He will need to be scoped, and if he has them, treated. During treatment you will need to support the hindgut. The succeed test can come back negative and there still be issues:

http://www.succeedfbt.com/what-fbt-tests/

You also need to look at what has caused the ulcers if he has them. They always have a cause and in most cases that cause is pain elsewhere. 

Heres some information on ulcer symptoms:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/tag/gastric-ulcers

Heres some information on hindgut ulcers/acidosis. Theres a huge cross over and symptoms can be very mild to very extreme with everything else in between.

http://www.hygain.com.au/hindgut-acidosis-in-horses/


----------



## Horsekaren (8 December 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Gastroguard doesnt treat hindgut issues. It can make them worse or in fact cause them in the first place! Girthy, cow kicking and not wanting to be touched are classic ulcer symptoms. He will need to be scoped, and if he has them, treated. During treatment you will need to support the hindgut. The succeed test can come back negative and there still be issues:

http://www.succeedfbt.com/what-fbt-tests/

You also need to look at what has caused the ulcers if he has them. They always have a cause and in most cases that cause is pain elsewhere. 

Heres some information on ulcer symptoms:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/tag/gastric-ulcers

Heres some information on hindgut ulcers/acidosis. Theres a huge cross over and symptoms can be very mild to very extreme with everything else in between.

http://www.hygain.com.au/hindgut-acidosis-in-horses/

Click to expand...



Thanks , in all honestly looking back i think he maybe had them when i brought him. He had a 8 hr move in a lorry which didn't stop (dodgy dealer i believe) he was then at this dealers yard for a month where he dropped a huge amount of weight (i didn't know this was in such a short time but managed to track down old owner this week).  When he came to me he was very spooky and seemed nervous however he soon settled. Every time there is a change whether it be turnout times, new field, stabling over night he seems to be get grumpy for a few days. The only difference this time is his behavior , he is more aggressive and doesn't like being touched on his belly.   When i got him he passed a 5 stage vetting, has since had back and saddle checked every 3 months or so, teeth have been checked also. No signs of lameness. 

I wonder if the poor boy had such a stressful ordeal in that month that it triggered them and all this time they have been flaring up every time there is stress of change added. Its only when you look back and dig much further you see a bigger picture.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 December 2017)

I found that adding Aloe Vera juice into a low starch/low sugar diet soothed the stomach.


----------



## ester (8 December 2017)

can you get him scoped on monday too?


----------



## DabDab (8 December 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I found that adding Aloe Vera juice into a low starch/low sugar diet soothed the stomach.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I like aloe Vera juice/gel (the pure stuff that you can get from a health food shop) as an easy thing to try - it generally eases digestion and is very soothing. It's quite bitter tasting to me, but horses don't seem to mind it added to feed


----------



## Horsekaren (8 December 2017)

ester said:



			can you get him scoped on Monday too?
		
Click to expand...

No the scope is out all week, i have him penciled in for scoping on Friday morning as that is the next date the scope is free 

Hence i'm keep to try and get some sort of treatment before scoping. I know the succeed test is a bit hit and miss but if its positive i hope they will begin with some sort of treatment .


----------



## Leo Walker (8 December 2017)

When I got my boy he was in poor condition and could be very aggressive. He definitely had soreness in his stomach, as well as his back and legs, but thats another story! I put him on Pink Mash and Agrobs grass chaff, decent mineral balancer, and salt and ad lib hay. He got a course of slippery elm and bicarb in oil as well. we resolved the back and leg issues the hind gut issues cleared up pretty quickly. If not the next step was scoping, but 

While you are waiting to scope him there are lots of things you can do diet wise. I really rate pink mash for anything like that. Its got protexin in, but just generally seems to be very good for any sort of ulcery issue. Slippery elm is good as well. I have used that on myself and it definitely helped me!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 December 2017)

DabDab said:



			Yes, I like aloe Vera juice/gel (the pure stuff that you can get from a health food shop) as an easy thing to try - it generally eases digestion and is very soothing. It's quite bitter tasting to me, but horses don't seem to mind it added to feed
		
Click to expand...

I get mine from Holland & Barrett usually, buy one get one half price or 'the Penny Sale'.


----------



## catembi (8 December 2017)

Mine's on Aloeride on the yearly subscription.  I have run out twice due to not getting around to renewing the subscription and both times he has had a gassy colic within 10 days to 2 weeks.  On the Aloeride we have had NO gassy colics, whereas left to his own devices he has one every 2 or 3 months or so.  So if you're thinking of feeding aloe, maybe try Aloeride.  These powders are a lot less faff than the juice.  It really DOES definitely do something!


----------



## mytwofriends (9 December 2017)

honetpot said:



			I have a yearling and I had just forgotten how much they can sleep. The older ones cat nap stood, some rarely seem to lie down, usually the one that stands watch while the others snooze.
  The yearling has been reported as possibly dead at least twice this year, his field is by the road. He seems able to completely switch off while the others are miles away from him.
  My old pony would lie on a slope to help him get up and I had a bank of straw in the field, which was warm and soft. I had him PTS because he was getting stiffer and I would have hated to find him stuck
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. Its the exact reason I had my oldie PTS, as he loved his flat out sleeps, and you could almost set your clock by him having his morning snooze in the field. Its when he had trouble getting up several days in a row, I knew it was time. I had to help him, and I dreaded the thought of him getting stuck if I wasnt around.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 December 2017)

catembi said:



			Mine's on Aloeride on the yearly subscription.  I have run out twice due to not getting around to renewing the subscription and both times he has had a gassy colic within 10 days to 2 weeks.  On the Aloeride we have had NO gassy colics, whereas left to his own devices he has one every 2 or 3 months or so.  So if you're thinking of feeding aloe, maybe try Aloeride.  These powders are a lot less faff than the juice.  It really DOES definitely do something!
		
Click to expand...

I can't say I've ever considered using the juice to be 'a faff'.  Ours are fed soaked hay cobs, so adding the juice is simple, I just pick up the next bottle when I am in town anyway.  I have never tried AloeRide but if I were choosing between the two, I'd be looking at price to decide which was best.  I usually find that putting anything horse related into a brand name increases the price beyond sense.


----------



## little.soldier (10 December 2017)

Hi there, I just wanted to add my 2pence worth, in case any of it may help you.  My boy was diagnosed with sleep deprivation by the Royal Dick Vets in Edinburgh, last summer.  He had been seen trying to dose in the field, but ended up either rocking back as you describe, or as his head lowered, his legs gave way and almost fell, but always righted himself before he hit the ground.  Basically, horses need 30-40 mins REM sleep each day, which they can only get lying down.  If they don't get this quota, then when they try to dose on their feet (which they do for about 3-4 hours a day), then they slowly become sleep deprived.  I was advised on the possible causes:-
1.  Feeling safe/stress/anxiety - any sudden changes to routine, herd mates, stable location/environment (even a change in bedding type), wild animals in their field at night, etc can be enough to upset a horse so that it doesn't feel safe to lie down and sleep.
2.  Dominance issues - if they feel there is no other horse of suitable authority to stand guard while they sleep, some horses can feel that they can't switch off enough to allow them to sleep.  Or it can work the other way too, where a horse is perhaps the bottom of the pack and doesn't feel safe enough to sleep.
3.  Pain - pain preventing the horse from getting down or back up again after it has been down for a while.  Or, indeed, just pain anywhere!

We worked through various scenarios ..... changing field mates, changing fields, putting him in with a known dominant mare, then finally the thing that worked for him was putting him on a bute trial.  After ten days he was seen to lie down.

When trying to figure out where the pain was coming from, one of the things that was mentioned to me was ulcers.  Even though my boy showed absolutely no signs of having ulcers, I was advised that horses with extreme symptoms can have very mild ulcers and likewise, horses showing no signs of ulcers can have severe ulcers, it's all down to the horse and its tolerance of such issues.  My horse was scoped and had a clear bill of health in that respect.

You mention that your horse can be "grumpy" for a few days after any kind of change.  You also mention that he lay down two consequtive nights after changing his bedding.  I would be inclined to think this may be worth looking into.  Perhaps he is the kind that needs routine, routine, routine?

Anyway, not sure if any of the above is relevant to you, but just wanted to share with you, as I felt very alone when trying to work out what was going on with my boy, as no one in our area, including the local vets, had dealt with this kind of thing before.  Trust me to have a unique horse!   Good luck getting to the bottom of things, I am sure you will do all you can to help your boy be a happy horse again.


----------

